# 3D background that goes with T.Holey rock



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking for a 3D background that will go with the Texas holey rock that i already have in my tank ...also white sand and black background is what i have in the tank now.Suggestions?All the suggested sites on this forum for 3d backgrounds have them but really different rock designs from holey rock so i think it wont go well.Anyone?


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Universal Rocks makes a Holey Rock 3D background, along with artificial Holey Rocks and some other pieces that might go well.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ill check that out thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually it looks pretty good i just sent them an email to see if they can make one for the dimensions of my tank.Does any of you have this Holey Rock Background from Universal Rocks in your tank?i would like to see how it looks.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, they're an Australian company. There are a few places in the US that sell them though. Your best bet might be to get one the dimensions of your tank or larger, and cut it to fit.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ya i found a 72 x 28 ..I need 62 x 29 but yea i could cut it to fit and its close to 400$..


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ya after 4 hours of continuous reading and some more reading i still cant decide.stupid backgrounds sold on the market arent as tall as my tank.Where in the world are the 30" or 29" tall backgrounds?anyone has something like that in their tanks?i only find 24's the tallest they go with exception of some designbynature ones that are taller indeed but not really matching the holey rock.thanks for any help


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok guys here is the background im looking to get.Pretty expensive (350$ at 72" x 28")and i need your opinion.My sand is white, my texas holey rock is white and this background is white..will the algae gonna take over them sooner or later?i think too much white is an eyesore but if i get it covered in algae then it will look cool.What do you think about it ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too hard to net sick/holding fish. It's a nice looking background, but I don' think it will stay white.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

that's a good thing though right?all the rock and background covered in green algae and full of anubias dont you think its gonna look good?Hard to net fish true.Anyone has it in their tank?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

so to understand that basically no one on this forum has this holey rock background by Universal Rocks in their tank?online theres maybe 4 pictures of it and those aint clear at all...maybe ill be the guineea pig this time and get it ....then ill pull my hair off if i don't like it.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The only one I ever saw was a guy had a 220 gallon and I think he did one of these which I think you are looking at? He wasn't around here long so don't know what became of it..

You may have seen this one with all your searching but here you go.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It could look neat, especially when it's covered green algae. 
Looking at it from a different perspective, one thing to consider is that the white sand, the white rock and the white background may seemingly wash out the colors of the fish. Obviously, white makes colors stand out but too much may have the opposite effect.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes youre right but i decided i will go ahead and get the Rocky 3d background from Universal Rocks seems like a nice background and hopefully my rocks will look good with it in the tank.I called them and apparently holey rock BG is not that flexible thus making it fit as a whole in my tank impossible(i have a 30"x10" opening on top} I could just go with another setup of rocks and background but took me a long time to acquire the holey rocks in my area and i will just keep them with the Rocky BG.Not to mention how convenient it is for 230$ less than the other BG.Thank you all for the input.


----------

